# FR: I was afraid that I have been saying it wrong all this time



## Charlie Parker

This is what I might say when I discover with great relief that I was right. I don't want to be something something wrong to my students.
_J'avais peur de l'avoir dit de mauvaise façon tout ce temps. _To me there's a difference between "I was afraid that I said it wrong" and "I was afraid that I have been saying it wrong." I can't seem to translate the continuous notion into French. Is French less precise in its tenses? Merci d'avance.


----------



## jann

Just a note, wouldn't you say in English, "I *was* afraid I *had* been saying it wrong..." or "I *am* afraid I *have* been saying it wrong..."?  I can't hear myself mixing present and past...


----------



## bloomiegirl

jann said:


> Just a note, wouldn't you say in English, "I *was* afraid I *had* been saying it wrong..." or "I *am* afraid I *have* been saying it wrong..."?  I can't hear myself mixing present and past...



Me too.


----------



## Charlie Parker

You're right! I must have been tired. I would indeed say 
1. afraid I've been saying it wrong."
2. "I was afraind I had been saying it wrong"
_1. J'ai peur d'avoir dit quelque chose de la mauvaise façon._
_2. J'avais peur d'avoir dit quelque chose de la mauvaise façon._
_...de l'avoir dit de travers_
Oh je suis dans le brouillard. Merci d'avance.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Charlie Parker said:


> You're right! I must have been tired...



As long as you didn't turn out to be something something wrong to your students. 

I figured something was up when I read your first post in this thread.


----------



## geostan

Charlie Parker said:


> This is what I might say when I discover with great relief that I was right. I don't want to be something something wrong to my students.
> _J'avais peur de l'avoir dit de mauvaise façon tout ce temps. _To me there's a difference between "I was afraid that I said it wrong" and "I was afraid that I have been saying it wrong." I can't seem to translate the continuous notion into French. Is French less precise in its tenses? Merci d'avance.



I don't think the phrase "dire qqch de mauvaise façon" is correct.

And yes, there is a difference. The first one refers to a single occasion, whereas the second one suggests that you had been making the error regularly and still were. Clearly there should be a way of using depuis and a time expression.

Perhaps:

J'avais bien peur depuis toujours que ma façon de le dire (ne) soit incorrecte.

I am sure a native speaker will come up with a better version. Nothing else occurs to me for the moment.


----------



## jann

Ok, somehow the single subject makes it challenging (because I'm trying to avoid a _que_ phrase in French), but I'll give it a try.  

1. I'm afraid I said it wrong/poorly (once) = _J'ai peur de l'avoir mal dit._
2. I'm afraid I've been saying it wrong for a long time = _J'ai peur de __mal __le dire depuis longtemps. _(But this is ambigous, and could mean "I've been afraid of saying it wrong for a long time"). 

3. I was afraid (punctually) I had said it incorrectly (once). = _J'ai eu peur de l'avoir mal dit._
4. I was afraid (punctually) I had been saying it wrong for a long time = _J'ai eu peur de l'avoir mal dit depuis longtemps._

Native speakers, please correct if you don't think the nuance of the French sentences aligns properly with the nuance of the English ones!  Also, I've just done direct translations for the purpose of illustrating the set of tenses, but by all means, please suggest something more natural!


----------



## Maître Capello

I'd say: _J'avais peur de l'avoir dit/prononcé incorrectement pendant tout ce temps._

Mmmmh… I'm not really delighted with my attempt to say the least… What is it exactly that you've been saying? I mean is it just a word? Is it an expression? Is it the intonation that you were afraid of being wrong?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Maybe I need to give much more context. Let's say I've been saying _Il s'est fait mal au bras _"He hurt his arm" which I think is right. Then I heard another teacher who is not Francophone but who does speak French say _Il a fait mal son bras _which I think is wrong. But what if I'm wrong? And I've been teaching the wrong construction to my students. So I rush to my computer to consult my faithful friends on the forum who assure me that I was right all along. Now I say to myself "Whew, I was afraid that I had been saying it wrong all this time." So my two problems seem to be tense sequence and how to say "to say something wrong" which is probably just _dire quelque chose incorrectement. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Thanks for the explanation Charlie Parker! It helps a lot.

Then, I'd say something like:
_J'avais peur d'avoir utilisé la mauvaise expression pendant tout ce temps / pendant toutes ces années / pendant longtemps / depuis toujours / depuis le début.

__J'avais peur d'avoir enseigné la mauvaise expression à mes élèves…_​Any other suggestion?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello. I think I understand now. The correct sequence in English is as Jann said and we need an expression of time as Geostan suggested in order to express the continuous notion.
1. "I'm afraid I've been teaching it wrong all along."
_J'ai peur d'enseigner la mauvaise expression à mes élèves depuis le début._
Is that right? I chose the present infinitive with _depuis. _Please correct me if it's wrong.
2. "I was afraid that I had been teaching it wrong all along."
_J'avais peur d'avoir enseigné la mauvaise expression depuis le début._
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je le disais correctement depuis toujours.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Nicomon to the rescue. And always with concise, logical and simple sentences. Pourquoi n'y ai-je pensé avant ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci beaucoup Maître Capello. I think I understand now. The correct sequence in English is as Jann said and we need an expression of time as Geostan suggested in order to express the continuous notion.
> 1. "I'm afraid I've been teaching it wrong all along."
> _J'ai peur d'enseigner la mauvaise expression à mes élèves depuis le début._
> Is that right? I chose the present infinitive with _depuis. _Please correct me if it's wrong.
> 2. "I was afraid that I had been teaching it wrong all along."
> _J'avais peur d'avoir enseigné la mauvaise expression depuis le début._
> Merci d'avance.


I think your translations are correct. However for #1 please note that if you had used the present perfect *simple*, I'd have used the past infinitive:

"I'm afraid I've teached it wrong."
_J'ai peur d'avoir enseigné la mauvaise expression à mes élèves._


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je le disais correctement depuis toujours.


Ah oui ! C'est bien mieux ainsi ! Mais le passé composé me semblerait préférable dans ce cas :

_Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je l'ai toujours dit correctement._


----------



## geostan

Nicomon said:


> Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je le disais correctement depuis toujours.



J'alignerais les temps comme suit:

Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je le dis correctement depuis toujours.

J'étais soulagé d'apprendre que je le disais correctement depuis toujours.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Ah oui ! C'est bien mieux ainsi ! Mais le passé composé me semblerait préférable dans ce cas :
> 
> _Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je l'ai toujours dit correctement._


 
Tout à fait d'accord. Je n'étais pas bien réveillée à 7h09, heure de Montréal. 

Je crois cependant qu'on peut laisser l'imparfait, si on remplace « toujours » par « le début ». _Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je le disais correctement depuis le début._ 

Si j'ai tort de le croire... je retournerai potasser le Grevisse.



geostan said:


> J'alignerais les temps comme suit:
> 
> Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je le dis correctement depuis toujours.
> 
> J'étais soulagé d'apprendre que je le disais correctement depuis toujours.


Pour la 2e option, le passé composé en début de phrase (_J'ai été soulagé_) me semble convenir aussi, sinon mieux...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour 

Je prends cette discussion en cours et vais y apporter mon grain de sel, si vous permettez.

1 Ce qui m'a gêné au début du fil, c'est l'usage de l'imparfait, qui a été abandonné ensuite, dans la première proposition, le passé simple me parait s'imposer, parce qu'il y a un fait générateur de la crainte (la phrase prononcée par le collègue de Charlie - quand il l'a dite, j'ai eu peur ... j'avais peur ne serait pas correct) ou du soulagement (quand j'ai eu la réponse j'ai été soulagé ... imparfait impossible ici, aussi)

2 pour résumer, je dirais :

_j'ai eu peur d'avoir enseigné/transmis une faute de français depuis le début/toujours ou pendant tout ce temps

je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je le dis/enseigne correctement depuis toujours
ou j'ai été soulagé d'apprendre que je le dis/enseigne correctement depuis toujours_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à Punky Zoé et aux autres d'avoir répondu si méticuleusement. Rien que de lire ces réponses en français m'aide à penser de plus en plus en français.


----------



## Nicomon

Nicomon said:


> Je crois cependant qu'on peut laisser l'imparfait, si on remplace « toujours » par « le début ».
> *Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que je le disais correctement depuis le début. *
> 
> Si j'ai tort de le croire... je retournerai potasser le Grevisse.


 
Bonjour

Je reste sur mon appétit. À votre avis, aii-je raison ou non de croire que l'imparfait convient, en remplaçant _toujours_ par _le début_? Depuis le début, jusqu'à ce jour... je le disais correctement.... je n'avais pas raison de m'inquiéter. Ça me semble correct, non?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Nicole

Je suis d'accord avec toi, l'imparfait est possible dans la deuxième partie.


----------

